# "Papacy Set to Recapture England"



## Galatians220 (Jun 14, 2010)

This describes an outrage: http://www.bereanbeacon.org/RecapUK.pdf.

The Pope arrives in Scotland on Sept. 16...

*Scotland’s national newspaper *_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]*The Scotsman *_[/FONT][/FONT]*stated further, "Church leaders have revealed the Pope will use his visit to remind Britain of its Catholic roots."*

Lovely. PB members in the UK might say, _well, things have fallen farther than this; what else is new?_ I know, I know: I've been there. But to us who are Stateside, this is still not good news. Especially to those whom the Lord removed from the RCC and loosed from the stranglehold of the pronouncements of the National Council of Catholic Bishops. 

Richard Bennett has produced another fine article, dismaying as it is.

Margaret


----------



## dudley (Jun 14, 2010)

Margaret as an ex Roman catholic turned Presbyterian and a Reformed Protestant like you, my sentiments are the same and I agree with you and say "ditto"!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 15, 2010)

I simply don't see what Richard Bennett sees. He has the disavantage of being American and not understanding that the majority of the British people hold the Pope and the Roman Catholic Church in something akin to disdain, bordering on contempt.

The only British people who like the RCC are Roman Catholics and the Archdruid of Canterbury.

I have met Richard Bennett and I do respect him, but I feel he has the tendency to sensationalise things a little.


----------



## jambo (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree wholeheartedly with Jonathan. The Pope may remind the people of Britain of its Catholic roots but that is not going to make any difference to a nation who with few exceptions is indifferent to anything religious. One would also have to consider that RCs are barred from ever becoming King or Queen of the country. Any change therefore would have to strike the heart of the British institution which just won't happen.

Although I do not agree with the Papacy in any way, if the Pope wants to visit his flock then so be it. Nothing is going to change.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 15, 2010)

I am being a bit retarded today. Brother Bennett is of course Irish although he may be an american citizen. Still, I think he is detatched from British reality.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr. Bennett is Irish, not American... He was a Catholic priest in Ireland for many years. Here's his biography, which is fascinating: http://www.bereanbeacon.org/testimonies/Former_Priests/Richard_Bennett.pdf. He currently lives near Austin, TX, but has spent most of his life either in Ireland or on the mission field. Through e-mail, he has been a great help to me and on an occasion or two, has served as my long-distance pastor. Here's another article of his that I thought was particularly important: http://www.bereanbeacon.org/article...ignment_of_New_Evangelicals_with_Apostasy.pdf 

Richard Bennett may sensationalize a bit, but I enjoy reading someone who's not lukewarm on the particular problem of ecumenicity of evangelicals with the RCC, etc. I live in a township that's at least 70% Catholic and dominated by huge, 4,000-family churches. Then we have our enormous Hindu temple here, and a few mosques to boot. Very few real Christian churches here. We have to drive nearly an hour to church ourselves. There are a fair number of Catholics in Austin, I observed, but Mr. Bennett's heart is still for his home continent. He's a breath of fresh air for a lot of us. 

Margaret


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 15, 2010)

The British people with a small percentage of exceptions are wed strongly to their national religion of practical atheism.


----------



## louis_jp (Jun 15, 2010)

Rome recently established a special initiative to lure Anglicans. CNS STORY: Pope establishes structure for Anglicans uniting with Rome. 

Then came the joint baptismal liturgy with the Church of Scotland. Kirk and Catholic Church strengthen ties - Scotsman.com News. 

Clearly, as Bennett says, the pope is "mounting an offensive." It remains to be seen how effective it is, but Rome is a plodding beast with all the time in the world to pursue its ambitions.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 15, 2010)

All one has to do is search the RCC's Vatican website, and you can find documentation of the RCC's long-time effort to bring everyone back under the umbrella of the church. An old friend of mine is now a priest and talks openly about the church's efforts. Their goal is to bring the entire world under their control.


----------



## Grillsy (Jun 15, 2010)

JBaldwin said:


> All one has to do is search the RCC's Vatican website, and you can find documentation of the RCC's long-time effort to bring everyone back under the umbrella of the church. An old friend of mine is now a priest and talks openly about the church's efforts. Their goal is to bring the entire world under their control.


 
I'm sure you mean religious control of their conscience more than overt political control. Although one could argue there isn't much of a difference.


----------



## Philip (Jun 15, 2010)

JBaldwin said:


> All one has to do is search the RCC's Vatican website, and you can find documentation of the RCC's long-time effort to bring everyone back under the umbrella of the church. An old friend of mine is now a priest and talks openly about the church's efforts. Their goal is to bring the entire world under their control.


 
And ours isn't?


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 15, 2010)

According to my friend, they want to restore the power the papacy had prior to the reformation, but make it global. The RCC advises the World Council of Churches but is not a member. The plan is to get the churches to unite, and then take over the WCC. 

This does not bother me in the least, because I know that Jesus Christ is Lord, and His Kingdom will not fail. The RCC can plot and plan all it likes, but in the end, they will not succeed.


----------



## Grillsy (Jun 15, 2010)

JBaldwin said:


> According to my friend, they want to restore the power the papacy had prior to the reformation.


 
I see. That is disturbing.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 15, 2010)

As I understand it, Britain has much bigger problems with Atheism and Islam than it does with the Pope.


----------



## Curt (Jun 15, 2010)

In order to re-establish control over Merry Old England, the RCC has to beat out the Muslims.


----------



## christiana (Jun 15, 2010)

> I have met Richard Bennett and I do respect him, but I feel he has the tendency to sensationalise things a little.



Or, could it possibly be that we at times dont see some threats seriously enough!
Since Richard Bennett is reformed today but was for years a RC priest I feel he is very insightful and more able than most to see the true situation and how we could be impacted.
I dont know him personally but he lives near here and we do have a mutual friend who has frequent discussions with him and very highly respects him. I value what he reports.


----------



## jambo (Jun 15, 2010)

If you go to France, Spain and many of the other RC countries you will find local RCs resentful of their own church and the number of lapsed Catholics increasing at what the Vatican would consider an alarming rate. Even in Ireland, the last bastion of conservative Catholicism, what used to be a flood of people joining the priesthood has been reduced to a trickle whilst France is now viewed as a mission field for the RC church.

The RC church has lost its grip and authority it once had and apart from births, deaths and marriages, plus traditional times such as first communion and confirmation, the average RC just is not interested any more.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 15, 2010)

Stuart what you say was true in Europe even when I lived there 25 years ago. If you entered a RCC church on Sunday, only a handful of people were there. 

In the USA, it's hard to say what is going on. I know quite a few former Baptists who have converted to catholicism. There are also many devout catholics who've moved here (southeast USA) from the north. The catholic church here is always full. In years past, it was usually half full. 

Even so, I don't see the dedication to the RCC in these people that I saw from catholics when I was growing up in the midwest where my family was one of a handful of protestants families in a sea of catholics.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 15, 2010)

Galatians220 said:


> Mr. Bennett is Irish, not American... He was a Catholic priest in Ireland for many years.



yeah I know, see the post above yours when I corrected myself! How could I forget the accent?


----------



## JennyG (Jun 15, 2010)

Steam comes out of my ears every time I hear England referred to by Catholics as "Mary's Dowry".  
One of Britain's biggest problems may be the woolly-minded well-meaning who worry about atheism and Islam, but root for Rome because they confuse it with true Christianity.
Richard Dawkins is supposedly agitating to have the Pope arrested when he steps off his plane, as an accessory before the fact of paedophile priests.
I hope the plan doesn't fall through. You could call it a win/win scenario - either Dawkins or the Pope is certain to lose out!


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 15, 2010)

The old harlot may have fantastic designs, but all the new perfume in the world will not erase the repulsiveness her debaucheries have wrought upon her. Still a poison, but now eclipsed by more lethal and pernicious toxins in the sorcerer's arsenal. May the Lord hasten the day of her destruction.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 15, 2010)

JonathanHunt said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Bennett is Irish, not American... He was a Catholic priest in Ireland for many years.
> ...


 
Yes, Jonathan, your post and mine crossed in the hopper; I sure didn't mean to correct you after you'd corrected yourself! (Sorry about that. )

The extent to which RCs are indifferent is a problem in another way. I am so ashamed of the things I did and said about the church when I was a Catholic, for even then, the jokes (like my brother and I yukking it up about writing to Leonard Nimoy of the "In Search of..." series and suggesting he look for "a 28-minute mass..." after we attended a 31-minute one... For shame on both of us.) were sinful beyond my total comprehension, even now. "Catholic irritability" (the Callaghan family in the movie "While You Were Sleeping" is *so* much like my family was and so many others in our parish, it's not funny at all) leads to a lot of evils. On the other hand, the Lord can turn man's evil intentions to good, as He does for everyone, even those who once were Catholics and whom He takes out of that. Only more reason to fall on our knees in utter praise and worship of the Savior Who takes the worst of us and gives us grace, even the grace to want to love Him in the first place.

Margaret


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jun 15, 2010)

The Free Church of Scotland (Continuing) General Assembly met last month in Edinburgh and their first act was:

*Act anent Loyal and Dutiful Address to Her Majesty the Queen*

Which included this paragraph:

We are delighted that you still honour Scotland with your annual residence in Balmoral
where you find an honoured place among us Presbyterian worshippers. Your Majesty is
rightly seen as the guardian of the freedoms, both civil and religious, which we have long
enjoyed under the British constitution. Here in Scotland we especially value the freedoms
gained for our country by the Reformation in the sixteenth century. It is a sense of the
preciousness of these freedoms that constrains us, with all respect, to convey to your
Majesty our regret that an invitation should have been extended to the Pope of Rome to
visit the United Kingdom this year and to do so at a time when the 450th anniversary of
the Scottish Reformation is being marked in our country. We cannot forget the cost at
which our liberties were purchased and we fear that in officially welcoming the Pope to
these shores our nation is compromising the noble heritage left in trust to us by our
Reformation fathers. We make these comments with genuine sorrow but out of a sense of
our loyalty to the British constitution and recalling the connection which has long
subsisted between the Monarchy and the Protestant religion. This connection was, we
believe, reflected in Your Majesty's Coronation Oath to maintain to the utmost of your
power in the United Kingdom the Protestant Reformed Religion established by law.​


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 16, 2010)

With respect to the number of sexual weirdos there have been/are in the Roman priesthood, and the fact that many such are entering/"coming out" in the "mainline" Liberal denominations, I believe that this prophecy may or may not be apposite to what is going on in Babylon (the apostate Christian Church) :



> And he cried mightily with a strong voice, saying, Babylon the great is fallen, is fallen, and is become the habitation of devils, and the hold of every foul spirit, and a cage of every unclean and hateful bird. (Revelation 18:2)


----------



## dudley (Jun 16, 2010)

Richard Tallach said:


> With respect to the number of sexual weirdos there have been/are in the Roman priesthood, and the fact that many such are entering/"coming out" in the "mainline" Liberal denominations, I believe that this prophecy may or may not be apposite to what is going on in Babylon (the apostate Christian Church) :
> 
> 
> 
> > And he cried mightily with a strong voice, saying, Babylon the great is fallen, is fallen, and is become the habitation of devils, and the hold of every foul spirit, and a cage of every unclean and hateful bird. (Revelation 18:2)



I think the worldwide scandals in the rc priesthood is a divine act of God to expose the truth about the apostate church of Rome and Roman catholicism. Look how many ex roman catholics we have here on the PB alone. I believe we are witnessing the destruction of the false church of Rome and the papacy.

In the United States American roman catholics even those who stay roman catholic are really thinking more like Protestants in the last decade. The facts are that those who have left Catholicism outnumber those who have joined the Catholic Church by nearly a four-to-one margin. Overall, one-in-ten American adults (10.1%) have left the Catholic Church after having been raised Catholic, while only 2.6% of adults have become Catholic after having been raised something other than Catholic.

Former Catholics are about evenly divided between those who have become Protestant and those who are now unaffiliated with any religion, with fewer now adhering to other faiths. Among Catholics who have become Protestant, aproximately 15 million now belong to Protestant evangelical denominations.

Also interesting is that three-in-ten left the Catholic Church as young adults between ages 18 and 23. Only one-fifth who are now unaffiliated (21%) and one-third who are now Protestant (34%) departed after turning age 24. Among those who left the Catholic Church as minors, most say it was their own decision rather than their parents’ decision.

Also very interesting the US is that Eight-in-ten adults who were raised Protestant are still Protestant, and about two-thirds of this group (or 52% of all those raised Protestant) are still members of the same family of denominations.

Once God removes the veil from the eyes of the Roman Catholic and gives him/her eyes to see and ears to hear and new heart of trust in the real grace of God there is no more Roman Catholicism left in the soul. Hence, to be born again by the Spirit puts an end forever to Roman Catholicism. I really did not leave the roman catholic religion I was no longer a roman catholic. One cannot believe in salvation through the Roman Catholic system of sacraments, etc., and salvation by grace through faith alone at the same time. It is one or the other.

Once convinced that no man is above the Gospel. Anyone standing for the sovereignty of God as well as the sufficiency of Scripture cannot do other than to renounce the roman pope and roman catholicism.

At that point they usually make a decision to officially become Protestant and make a public confession of faith.


----------

